# Fast Pace/Slow Pace



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Just out of curiosity - on the fast pace in heeling, who here runs and who just bounces up and down pretending to run? As for slow, do you take smaller steps or just walk slow? What's your preference?


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Who bounces up and down pretending to run? That is funny - if at my age and with my physique I can run 10-15 paces, I'm sure it is easily doable! 

But to answer: I believe the rules call for a definite and obvious change of pace from a normal walk - so fast pace is a run, and slow pace is slow - definitely moving slower with smaller steps. 

I know when running one takes bigger steps, so usually at the end of the 40-50 paces, you end up overshooting the departure point because of it, and it really confuses people who rely on visual cues to remember their routine. 

I know I for ever was getting myself into a tizzy thinking that I had miscounted my steps because I was ending up past the starting point until someone pointed out to me that no, I was just taking bigger strides when running, and that is why.


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

Jason L said:


> Just out of curiosity - on the fast pace in heeling, who here runs and who just bounces up and down pretending to run? As for slow, do you take smaller steps or just walk slow? What's your preference?


I prefer a run with a bit smaller steps to help with field position....although I feel the folks who bounce maintain their positioning on field better. For slow I like to take a more normal step, but at a greatly reduced pace. I really like to see the dog and handler step in unison for the slow phase, I think it's sexy!!!

There was a gal at the UKC Premier who was trialing for an FO....she could leave her leg hanging in the air during a slow step, her dog would do the same, and not allow the foot to touch the ground until the handler's foot hit the ground......I really admired that.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

W.Oliver said:


> I really like to see the dog and handler step in unison for the slow phase, *I think it's sexy*!!!


Good lord, Wayne, it's not even 8am yet so you say something like that ...


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

IN Wayne's World it's after 8! 
That started my day off with laughter!


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Honestly, it's always depended on the dog I'm working and what shows off that particular dog best. 

Generally on fast I jog, not flat out run, but a longer stride than my walking and moving quite a bit faster. How fast depends on the dog's stride. I do try to keep it more of a forward movement than bouncing up and down. If I'm bouncing up and down it is more likely to make my dog bounce up and down in a reflection of my behavior and energy, which I don't want. Della is the worst ever at this. If handler starts bouncing she'll go through heeling like a canine pogo stick. Especially when the dog sees those 2 "hey, maybe that's my orbee ball!" under my shirt bouncing up and down too. :blush:

For slow, whether I take loooong slooow strides, or keep up a similar pace but with smaller steps, also depends on the dog. I've had some, Raven most notably, that did best with long slow strides. The tension they created really kept her enraptured and she'd move almost in slow motion, stalking like a cat. With others, including Heidi currently, quicker smaller steps is best as then she keeps up her same prancing pace, but at a slower cadence, putting more hesitation and elevation in her steps making her look like a little black and tan Lipizzaner doing a piaffe or spanish walk. 

So whichever shows the dog off best is what I do. Of course, figuring that out generally requires experimenting with different ways of doing it and having a spotter (or video camera) to see which looks best for that particular dog. And then if you've got 2 that work best with different ways of doing it, you try to avoid trialing both on the same day or your trial nerves get you all confuzzled and you screw up and do the wrong slow for the wrong dog. (Not speaking from experience there or anything...  )


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks Chris. That was very helpful. I guess a lot of this will also depends on how good the platz is when you get to doing your SchH2 and stand for 3. I can see the merit of just appearing to run without actually running but it just seems a bit "contrived" to me.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I think there should be a distinct change of pace in the dog. In AKC, there has to be. This can take experimenting with each dogs stride length and response to pace change. 
I never thought "fake" running or bobbing up and down looked correct.

In some venues it would cost you points. Not sure how a VPG judge would score that?

Should you want to know about how to catch your foot on your dog and fall on your face during the fast, I can speak to that.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

True yes, there needs to be a distinct change in the dog's pace. In slow of course that is just going to be a change from a faster walk to a slower walk. But on fast most judges want to see the dog break into a trot. Breaking into a full gallop isn't necessary, though it's also acceptable, but going from a walk to a trot is sufficient and that is a very distinct pace change. Which brings about a downside to the bouncing fake run. Not only does it look messy in most cases, but if not moving forward faster the dog is unlikely to break into a trot as he should.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I've heard people say you should take the same stride regardless of pace to help the dog, but IMO this looks ridiculous at fast or slow pace. I do Rally and at least in AKC you *must* show a clear change in pace, not just the handler but the dog's pace must change. I've competed under a judge that is quite strict on this point (as strict as Rally can be), so when I train paces I want the dog himself to show a marked difference between fast, slow, and normal. I do not do a full out sprint, but I don't do that silly pretend jog. For slow, my steps are markedly smaller. Like Chris was saying, Nikon tends to show some of the best intensity at the slow pace, like he's waiting for something really amazing to happen, so I do tend to exaggerate it and catch my breath.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

This is a run (0:46)





This is NOT a run (0:40). But hey 100 pts at WUSV!!


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

I guess I don't see the point of the 2 videos. Sure, one is definitely a run and the other definitely not a run, but both are acceptable and neither is incorrect.

No where in the rules does it say you must flat out run. It merely says that the 3 paces must be "distinctly different speeds". And every judge I've ever seen also expects the pace of the dog to change too and wants to see the dog break into at least a trot on the fast, but that doesn't require running either.

Walking (especially a slow walk rather than the common SchH speed walking) and jogging still meet the requirements of 2 different speeds.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I run (as much as my short legs allow running) on the fast which means increasing the length of my stride. I am not flying, but am running. On the slow I go slower, but maintain a fairly normal stride. 

I have seen the silly bouncing run. Sorry, that is not a fast, that is not a change of pace, and should be penalized.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

I agree Chris. It's just interesting to me that some people can "run" without running. But then I think that's just knowing what looks best with your dog and good handling.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

For the fast pace, I barely jog, just increase my stride so that we're both moving faster.

For the slow, I pretty much put us in slow motion, taking the same sized steps as normal, and we do walk in unison.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

The first video is Impressive!! Thanks for sharing it Jason


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

With my nerves at trial, I'm a firm believer that the faster I go on the field...the faster I can get off!!  My normal is a very brisk walk, my run is a run and my slow pace is more like a regular walk.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I have short legs and because Stark is REALLY long, I was told in order to make it noticeable, I have to run.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

JKlatsky said:


> With my nerves at trial, I'm a firm believer that the faster I go on the field...the faster I can get off!!


That's pure genius!!! Hehehe


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Jason L said:


> That's pure genius!!! Hehehe


I thought I was going to DIE during my very first BH, because my trial partner was the SLOWEST person ever. He shuffled down the field at a snail's pace and I remember wondering how he could possibly go slower during the slow pace. Well he managed it somehow. I'm pretty sure that the long down for that BH was like 20 minutes. ugh. So be kind to fellow competitors.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

JKlatsky said:


> I thought I was going to DIE during my very first BH, because my trial partner was the SLOWEST person ever. He shuffled down the field at a snail's pace and I remember wondering how he could possibly go slower during the slow pace. Well he managed it somehow. I'm pretty sure that the long down for that BH was like 20 minutes. ugh. So be kind to fellow competitors.


Ugh, I hate that too. Tim was paired with one of those Mrs. Slowskis on his BH with Wulf too. I timed it, Wulfie's long down was 22 minutes! And I felt so bad for this lady's dog. It was a very high strung young Dutchie that looked like it's poor head was about to explode if she didn't get moving.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Is there a penalty for going to fast?

Because when I am nervous, I tend to walk... run? very fast just to get it over like you! Haha..


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

At this last trial, one competitor was DQ for going too slow. It was a hot day, maybe the hottest day of this summer and at 3 PM all dogs were melting on the ground, mine included. The dog was lagging horrible and the handler tried to compensate slowing his pace, the dog lagged even more, the handler walked slower... you get the picture. 

The judge let him do , but at the end said he couldn't properly judge an obedience routine did that way and the participant was disqualified. Very sad, since I know that dog and I know he has an happy heeling under normal temperatures.


----------

